# BIG Striper



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

Did anyone else see the pic of the 53# kayak caught striper on Chris's Bait and Tackle FB page? Beast of a fish. The post didn't say where it was caught.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

From their FB page:
Kayak caught 52" 1/2" 53 pound striper
(not sure if this pic will show up for non-FB users)


----------



## DredRum (Oct 24, 2005)

Pretty work hitch...


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

buddy of mine picked a nice 44# rock out in the lower bay two days ago!


----------



## Southerly (Sep 14, 2011)

thanks for posting pic - i read about it but couldn't get logged in to see. any idea who the angler is? in any case - HOLEY COW!!! that's a nice fish.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Can ya imagine the sleigh ride...............


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

Still eating that striper just had some yummy..


----------



## VBPierFishing (Oct 25, 2012)

Nice catch wish I could get one off seagull pier this season but they dont want to bight. I am looking into getting into kayak fishing.


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

Throw some bunker chunks in the rocks or spot heads in the front your going to lose some weghts and hooks but you will catch them...


----------

